# Preseason Game #7 (10/22) Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

My Internet company just got bought out by Time Warner so I can't make a full game thread right now​ 
 

Date: Sunday October 22nd​ Time: 6:30 PM
​ 

Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">








M. Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">








D. Green</td><td align="center" valign="top">








L. Odom</td><td align="center" valign="top">








A. Bynum</td></tr></tbody></table>

Bench​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">








S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">








J. Farmar</td><td align="center" valign="top">








J. Pinnock</td><td align="center" valign="top">








R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">








B. Cook</td> </tr></tbody> </table> 


 Upcoming Games

October 26th - vs.







- TNT (Preseason)

October 31st - vs.







- TNT​ ​


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah, is this why my his why my internet was down yesterday for small period of the day, and just started working late last night and well its acting kinda weird now....


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I know preseason games really dont matter, but i would so much love to take this game from Phoenix!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> I know preseason games really dont matter, but i would so much love to take this game from Phoenix!


I agree. Counting the playoffs last year and pre-season this year, the Lakers have lost four in a row to the Suns. It's time to bring them back down to earth!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Keep it close!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> I know preseason games really dont matter, but i would so much love to take this game from Phoenix!



Maybe we could work something out with God? You get to win, and Suns fans get 
to see Amare score 30, grab 15, and block 10. 

That seems like a deal. :biggrin: 

I just hope Amare plays well, you guys can have the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ceejaynj said:


> I agree. Counting the playoffs last year and pre-season this year, the Lakers have lost four in a row to the Suns. It's time to bring them back down to earth!!!



If you count the last 2 yrs, Lakers are 3-11 in regular season/playoffs games when Nash played. It's gonna take more to "bring the Suns back down to earth"


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Maybe we could work something out with God? You get to win, and Suns fans get
> to see Amare score 30, grab 15, and block 10.
> 
> That seems like a deal. :biggrin:
> ...


Deal.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

No more injuries. I wonder can Odom play wrapped in Bubble wrap.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

personally, i dont really care if we win or not... still don't understand why there's so much emphasis in winning preseason games.

when it's a close game, i don't even get nervous or excited... because the game means *nothing.*


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> No more injuries. I wonder can Odom play wrapped in Bubble wrap.


:gopray:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hopefully Mo Evans can have another big game..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The game is in San Diego so I have a feeling they will start Luke over Green.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So what's goin on?


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Score tied 33-33. Cook, Farmar, Bynum and Turiaf all play pretty good. Jordan has had some lapses on defense though


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lakersalltheway said:


> Score tied 33-33. Cook, Farmar, Bynum and Turiaf all play pretty good. Jordan has had some lapses on defense though


Any radio for this game.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

No idea. I can keep u updated on here though. 33-37 Suns Marcus Banks with a couple of steals and the same with Barbosa.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bynum with a huge dunk!


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Bynum actually demanding for the ball in the post and making some moves


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lakersalltheway said:


> No idea. I can keep u updated on here though. 33-37 Suns Marcus Banks with a couple of steals and the same with Barbosa.


yeah keep me updated. drop so,e p;ay by play who's playing well


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

45-46 Farmar to Bynum for the dunk. Suns score make it45-48 haha damn there fast


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Half Time score 45-48 Suns.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

andrew's playing pretty good offense, but don't be fooled. i think he was being defended by diaw or someone 4 inches shorter most of the time, so it's a mismatch. still a great thing to see though, i think he has 10 points now by halftime.. and around 4 boards, 1 or 2 blocks.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn, that the Suns do the saaaaaaaaaame ole thing is annoying, i say keep on pounding it to Bynum ....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar and Bynum having pretty good games. Jordan went at Steve Nash for the last shot but got rejected. I like that fact that hes not intimidated by players at this level. It takes courage to go at the reigning MVP like that.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

12 pts 6 rebounds by halftime for andrew..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know, Farmar isn't having one of his better games right now. At least in terms of dumb TO's or decisions. He is getting frusterated, but then all of a sudden.... What I like about him... Is that he refuses to allow a mistake to ruin his mentallity. I mean Banks was raping him, instead of just getting worse he started to change up his game a little bit and it works.

I mean, guys like Smush and Brown make some mental errors and thier entire game goes down the toilet. Because they simply can not let the mistake go and concentrate on the next play. The fear of making the same mistake or another mistake literally hinder thier game and performances.

But Farmar, that kid makes a bad mistake. Knows it, then turns around and does something spectacular. Thats a mentality that cannot be taught. ITs something that Kobe he has. I love it.

Bynum is looking very good on both ends of the floor. His conditioning has improved greatly over last season. Even the Bynum haters out there have to give him props, he seems to be running the floor and staying in it phsyically instead of struggling to get back and forth. He is still slow many times, but at least he is staying with it and not always winded.

Sasha looks like a turd tonight. Maybe he can pick it up.

So far not a bad game. I expected the Lakers to be down by 20 at this point.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Who is gaurding Amare and are they doing a decent job?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont think amare has played much..

farmar is going okay, a lot of bad plays and a lot of good plays... definitely can't say he's playing well tonight.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare pretty much hasn't gotten the ball at all. They don't run any plays for him really and he has only been in the game together with Banks,Barbosa and James Jones who all look shot happy in preseason so far.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum fumbles away a pass. Sasha for 3, odom for 3. We're hanging. I can hear the game now on the Suns feed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum for 2. Suns ramming it down our throwts on the break. This is impressive Bynum scoring on Kurt Thomas he's a very good post defender one of the better ones in the league. 14 points not bad at all.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't get it, why aren't they running some isolation plays for amare?

oh and barbosa throws up a lot of wild shot, i think at least 4 in tonight's game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Smush seems to be struggling somewhat, we're sending them to the line too much


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i don't get it, why aren't they running some isolation plays for amare?
> 
> oh and barbosa throws up a lot of wild shot, i think at least 4 in tonight's game.


Because it has always been that way, Barbosa isn't a playmaker and out of control a lot of times that's just a horrible lineup Amare is playing with he touched the ball like 2 times on offense the entire game.

Now with Diaw there was at least an alley-oop to Amare that got waved off but still..

I can't imagine how Amare can be his old self if he plays with those guys all the time and not the starters. With our bench our offense relies entirely on jumpers, fastbreaks or drives, no midrange game whatever.

2 years ago our bread and butter play was Nash/Amare pick and roll we haven't seen any of that so far , I only see Barbosa and Banks with wild drives, or passing the ball around on the perimeter for a jumper.

Barbosa and Banks are hogging the ball way too much for my liking and taking Amare out of the game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

amare doesn't necessarily need to play with the starters to be effective.

either way, they could be throwing the ball into him in the post so he can work on his offense some. they're not even doing that though.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

afobisme said:


> amare doesn't necessarily need to play with the starters to be effective.
> 
> either way, they could be throwing the ball into him in the post so he can work on his offense some. they're not even doing that though.


With our starters we have much better ball movement and Amare will get touches to get his rhythm back. Barbosa and Banks are 2 black holes at the same time with Amare, they don't give the ball up so Amare can do his thing. Our offense stinks in the preseason because we play all of our bench so much together, I am glad our starters will play more in the regular season and we will never see lineups like now.
Our bench is not showing midrange game, it is only driving or long jumpers, no ball movement to Amare in the post or anything.

Barbosa and Banks could at least consistently run pick and rolls with Amare, for some reason they don't or can't. Without Nash our playmaking is so uninspired it's comical.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not a very good game by Farmar. banks seems to be using him some. This is actually farmar's worst game and he's still done some good things. 

We're a very competitve team though this time around. We've been in every game most times with our reserves against starters.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

too many to's, here comes Bynum Lakers down 2


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

haha we actually play good now, Luke for 3. Lakers lead by 4


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We MIGHT win up 4 36 seconds left. Sasha dumb foul


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke has been money all night, offensive rebound. Bynum keeping it alive. lakers up 3 with a Walton's missed free throw.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

yay, we got this game


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers win by 3.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright! So how did the young guys perform down the stretch?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Unique said:


> Deal.



Looks like someone broke their end of the bargain......

=)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we didn't really play the suns' starters.. nash hardly played in the 2nd half, marion too.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Good win considering the Lakers had FOUR starters not even play (Kobe, Chris, Kwame, Vlad) and several bench players injured. 



Lakers obviously will be a better team once Phil Jackson and crew gets back.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lineup on Oct. 31 probably will be: 


Smush Parker

Kobe Bryant

Luke Walton

Lamar Odom

Andrew Bynum


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar had a mediocre game but he still did some good things out there and kept his head in the game when thing werent going his way.

Bynum had a very good game. Did some things down the stretch that that really got us the win like tipping rebounds to our players and such. Those things arent noted in the stats but they show thats hes hustlin out there. Played good defense against the Suns bigmen if they can be called that, and pretty much had his way in the paint when they got the ball to him.

LUUUUUKE!! Definitely the player of the game! Had clutch plays down the stretch!!!


The rest of the squad
Too many tos for my taste. we need to work on handling the pressure defense a little better. Its been killing us the last few games.

Good win!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good game. Nothing exactly to get excited about except for the fact that the Lakers bench looks so much better this season than last season. 

Farmar didnt have a great game, but he did make some nice plays down the stretch. But Banks was REALLY effective in slowing down Farmars style of play. Banks was good at slowing down anyone he guarded, I forgot how good of defensive presense Banks can be.

Sasha still played like a turd for the most part, but was a lot better towards the end.

Bynum was the player of the game. The Suns I think knew that for the most part the Lakers are crippled in the front court and figured since Bynum would start at the center spot they might as well go as small as possible and run the ball down the Lakers throat. Most nights that would have worked, but Bynum seemed to get a second wind and really had a nice showing as well as holding his own agaisnt Amare.

I also liked Bynums rotations. He was rotating to cover the Suns guards that ended up driving by (Insert laker name here) going to the rack. HE matched to use his length to alter shot attempts and looked good doing it.

People have to at least admit that durning this preseason for the most part Bynum has been at least solid. Having ups and downs of course, but he has been fairly solid on both ends of the floor and only seems to get better as his confidence increases and as well as his minutes on the floor. I'm liking what he is showing as far as a third string C would go.

It's only preseason, but anytime the Lakers can win a game it feels good.

And of course LUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKEEEE. Another great effort and good fourth quarter performance in the game. Rather or not he gets the start, I dont know. But it sure looks like Luke wants to show he has an outside game now and that he isn't afraid to use it. And I'm glad he does, having that shot has made him twice as effective as last season. At least the start of last season. HE looked like he got a good shot down by the second half of the season, but I was afraid it was a fluke. It definatly looks good. He spot up well, and can shoot in or out of rythme.

And the posting up is great to see. He is a tall guy so when he has a smaller guy there is no reason why he cant back into the post, either give it off to someone (Like the Jordan Farmar play of last game), or turn around and sink it over the smaller man.

Good game by the bench. We need to get healthy and I think we will be ok.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

For some reason I just can't get carried away wit Luke. He's a very smart heady player but I don't trust that he can be a real numbers producer yet. I can see the improvement in his game though he may be finally coming into his own. 

Bynum seems to be getting more comfortqable the more he has played. The injuries to the centers may actually be a great development for us. He's starting to pace himself physically by controlling his emotions knowing he's gonna get minutes no matter what. 

If he keeps progressing by the time Kwame and Mihm come back someone else may be the odd man out. 

We're def better than last season from a depth standpoint but the thing is PJ has his own way of doing things and the carefree way we've played in the preseason isn't gonna fly when PJ comes back, the loose to's, the fouls, the missed free throws are gonna get some of these guys dogghoused. 

We're gonna be a mess once the season starts and guys start getting healthy and PJ gets back. Hopefully our competitiveness can get us some much needed early season wins until we get guys in shape and gelling. The preseason I think will give us added confidence in the bench players not always looking for Kobe .


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Best moment of the game










Nash blocks Farmar. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dr. Suess, if I could neg you I would.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Dr. Suess, if I could neg you I would.


I concur!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Dr. Suess, if I could neg you I would.



LOL

C'mon, you know it was funny. I've never see Nash
have such a monster block. Usually he'll deflect it, not slam
the ball down. 

Lol I still can't stop laughing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

any one remember this play? 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LgWIXQVsXjc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LgWIXQVsXjc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Cris said:


> any one remember this play?
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LgWIXQVsXjc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LgWIXQVsXjc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Not really...it's very vague. But the Suns going onto the WCF is
still fresh. =)

I'm just playing with you guys. Not trying to troll. :cheers:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Lineup on Oct. 31 probably will be:
> 
> 
> Smush Parker
> ...


I believe they will try and work Ronny into the starting lineup.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

farmar can't finish around the basket in a half court set that well.. maybe he can work to improve on that part.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LAL 94 - PHX 91










<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Walton 32 7-13 2-2 3-5 2 5 1 3 0 0 2 19 
Odom 33 6-13 2-2 4-5 1 9 4 6 3 1 5 18 
Bynum 25 8-9 0-0 0-0 3 9 1 3 0 1 1 16 
Parker 27 3-8 0-3 1-1 1 3 5 4 0 0 4 7 
Vujacic 25 4-10 2-5 0-1 2 6 1 4 0 0 5 10 
Farmar 20 1-7 1-4 0-0 2 6 6 3 2 0 3 3 
Turiaf 22 1-3 0-0 0-0 3 5 2 1 1 1 4 2 
Evans 21 2-9 0-1 1-1 2 4 1 2 0 0 2 5 
Cook 14 3-7 1-1 2-2 1 5 0 1 1 0 1 9 
Green 15 2-3 0-0 1-2 0 0 1 3 1 0 2 5 
Totals 234 37-82 8-18 12-17 17 52 22 30 8 3 29 94 
Percentages: .451 .444 .706 Team Rebounds: None
</pre>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The One said:


> I believe they will try and work Ronny into the starting lineup.




Ronny's annoying. He tries to hard. 
He's like a Dennis Rodman, just keeps going.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ronny's annoying. He tries to hard.
> He's like a Dennis Rodman, just keeps going.


That's funny since Ronny stated that he idolized Dennis Rodman as a kid. :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> Lineup on Oct. 31 probably will be:
> 
> 
> Smush Parker
> ...


We could see Turiaf in there at C instead of Bynum...it all depends on how committed we will be to making the Suns play our style of basketball (which is what won us those 3 games in the 1st rd). As for Walton/Radman, I think we may go with Radmanovic because having such a good all-around player like Walton coming off the bench would be a tremendous asset. It all depends on how well Radman recovers from his injury in these last 9 days before the season starts. I still don't think there's any doubt that he'll start 60+ games for us and average 13+ppg.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dr. Suess = troll. Time to fire up the ban engines.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ronny's annoying. He tries to hard.
> He's like a Dennis Rodman, just keeps going.


Much like Dr. Seuss the Ronny of this forum


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Dr. Suess = troll. Time to fire up the ban engines.




? 

I compared Ronny to a 5-time champion and I'm a troll?
Sorry, I'll leave. I guess having a conversation with somebody who doesn't
believe Kobe is God is against the rules, I understand. =)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> ?
> 
> I compared Ronny to a 5-time champion and I'm a troll?
> Sorry, I'll leave. I guess having a conversation with somebody who doesn't
> believe Kobe is God is against the rules, I understand. =)


 Take a joke you goon


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Take a joke you goon



He isn't fimilar with Laker fans warped sense of humor yet. :biggrin:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Sounds like Farmar was just struggling from the floor. He still got 6 rebounds 6 assists and 2 steals in 20 minutes


----------

